# To All the Breads I Loved Before = Focaccia...



## Xendau (Sep 14, 2018)

A fairly simple bread... That I enjoy making because of the boundless things that can be done to it. I love to make it and use it for sandwiches. Last night's Focaccia  I topped with olive oil, garlic, rosemary, kalamata olives, sun-dried tomatoes, and feta cheese. (All from the farmers market)

Right out of the mixer:









One hour fermenting:








1.5 Hours fermenting:







The famous "punch" to deflate (lol - no clue why i like this part):








Laid out on the cookie sheet:








Toppings added:








Cooked @ 425 for about 30 minutes:







First Cut:







Served up with  olive oil and aged pomegranate balsamic:


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 14, 2018)

Looks great!!  Quite a rise you got out of your dough!! I've tried making foccacia once using Peter Reinhart's method. It turned out okay IMO. Friends said it tasted good though. You inspire me to give it another shot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you 

 oldsmokerdude
!

If you would like, I could give you one or both of the recipes I use. This one came almost directly from an old culinary text book I have from 2009, the other recipe is from a chef I once worked for. You can compare the two to the one you use.

Let me know... X


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 14, 2018)

That would be great!! I would really appreciate it.


----------



## oddegan (Sep 14, 2018)

My wife and I make this quite often in the colder months of the year. One of our favorite meals. Very nice! Definitely earns a point in my book.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 14, 2018)

What my lady did with her portion she took to work today...

Split it in half and placed some of my Jamaican Jerk Beer Can Chix on it... though Im not sure of the flavor profile with the Olive Oil and Balsamic.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 14, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> That would be great!! I would really appreciate it.



Ill take pics of both when I get home later tonight and either post them here or PM you. Either you would prefer.



oddegan said:


> My wife and I make this quite often in the colder months of the year. One of our favorite meals. Very nice! Definitely earns a point in my book.



Thank you 

 oddegan
!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2018)

That looks Mighty Tasty, Xendau.

Looks like it would make a Great "Bread Pizza" too!!

Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh man does that look good!!!! I love Focaccia and everything that you put on it is right up my alley. Nicely done! Point.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 14, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Mighty Tasty, Xendau.
> 
> Looks like it would make a Great "Bread Pizza" too!!
> 
> ...



Thanks 

 Bearcarver
! It does make a pretty good pizza dough. Just cut the portion in half and roll it to your desired thickness.



GATOR240 said:


> Oh man does that look good!!!! I love Focaccia and everything that you put on it is right up my alley. Nicely done! Point.



Thanks 

 GATOR240
!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 14, 2018)

I love foccacia, especially with olive oil and balsamic.  Your toppings look just great.
Sure hope you post your recipes--lost mine somewhere along the line.
POINT
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Sep 14, 2018)

Wow! Just wow! That would make a awesome base for a pizza. Say with pesto, cheese, marinated artichoke hearts, tomatoes, and mushrooms.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 14, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> I love foccacia, especially with olive oil and balsamic.  Your toppings look just great.
> Sure hope you post your recipes--lost mine somewhere along the line.
> POINT
> Gary





 GaryHibbert
 Thanks! Id be happy to post the recipe. Ill place both here later tonight.



Steve H said:


> Wow! Just wow! That would make a awesome base for a pizza. Say with pesto, cheese, marinated artichoke hearts, tomatoes, and mushrooms.





 Steve H
 I have used a homemade walnut pesto, fire roasted red onion, roasted red pepper, and sun-dried tomatoes on this before...


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2018)

We're not much into baking at our house, but my SIL is and hers never ends up looking that good.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2018)

Your focaccia looks delicious!
We make it all the time too & it is a big favorite around here!
Nicely done!!
Al


----------



## Xendau (Sep 17, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> We're not much into baking at our house, but my SIL is and hers never ends up looking that good.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris





 gmc2003
  - Thank you for the compliment!



SmokinAl said:


> Your focaccia looks delicious!
> We make it all the time too & it is a big favorite around here!
> Nicely done!!
> Al





 SmokinAl
 - Thank you kindly!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 17, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful! LIKE!!!!!!


----------



## Xendau (Sep 17, 2018)

Sorry for the delay guys! I meant to get these recipes posted no later than Saturday; but, I have been moving into my new place.







I am sure most (if not, all) of you know this, but ill say it just in case. The order in which the ingredients are listed are how they should go into the bowl (usually). 

It easiest to find Active Dry Yeast... so I use that. So please note that comments below are using ADY. You can use Instant Yeast, but I have not used that. Also, The cut the amount of ADY in half compared to Fresh Yeast. .5oz ADY = 1.0oz FY

You will want to go: Water (about 100 - 110 degrees IF using Active Dry Yeast - stir with fork until all yeast is silky/smooth-ish), Active Dry Yeast, Bread Flour (sifted), then the sugar and salt last.

Try to make sure the flour covers all the water with yeast as sugar and salt can have retarding effects on yeast.

I use a Kitchen Aid 600 mixer. Speed 1 for 2 minutes, Speed 2 for 6 minutes. Dough ball should pull away from the wall of bowl easily, if it doesnt, add small amounts of flour until it does.

Oil the dough ball, stainless bowl and sheet pan with olive oil, place dough in stainless bowl and place somewhere warm, but not hot. (About 80-90 degrees) I place mine in the oven after its been barley heated. Cover bowl with warm, wet cloth. Allow dough to double in size, I usually go about 1 - 1.5 hours.

Roll out on sheet pan. I dont use a roller, I only use my hand to stretch/pull dough and pat the dough to desired thickness.

Add whatever toppings you like... Get creative!

NOTE: Steam is essential for the first 10 minutes or so. I take a cookie sheet set it on the oven bottom. After oven reaches temp and bread goes in, throw ice onto the bottom tray close door and wallah!

The following recipe (below) is when I worked as a sous chef for a Kitchen Aid demo kitchen place and was given to me by the chef I worked for. Basically the same, I have only used this one a few time. As I do not have the fancy "steam assist" oven. lol AND the previous recipe has worked fine for me for over 8-9 years.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 17, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Absolutely beautiful! LIKE!!!!!!



Thanks 

 noboundaries
 !


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 17, 2018)

Xendau said:


> Ill take pics of both when I get home later tonight and either post them here or PM you. Either you would prefer.



Did I miss the posting of the recipes some where?  Would definitely like to try this.  Looks great.

Edit...Lol, you literally posted just as I was....  Thanks


----------

